# tips for handling gippsland water dragons



## haydenvic (Jul 20, 2011)

i have 2 gippsland water dragons and need some tips on handling them as they are really skitish they freak out when i open their tank and when i do have them out all they seem to do is run. can anyone give me tips on how to calm them down enough to handle them better??


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 20, 2011)

Patience and perseverance is all I can suggest.


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah ok thanks


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, they really do take a lot of patience and then there is no guarantees. Lucky they are awesome to look at.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 20, 2011)

With my eastern I started with short rubs under the chin. 2 secs max (if she was willing). Slowly I increased the length of rubs. Also try just touching them ( rest a finger gentle on say an arm or leg) Then take your hand away. They will realise that you aren't a threat eventually.


----------



## hurcorh (Jul 20, 2011)

over the course of the day introduce a few crickets feeding by hand and then touching the dragon on the back very slowly and dont make any sudden movements. they will eventually think you are safe


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks everyone i will try what you have all said


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 20, 2011)

Oops.


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 20, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> Oops.


thanks ill give a go


----------



## Allybean (Jul 21, 2011)

and put them on their backs.... sooo cute when nthey play dead


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldnt call Water Dragons very 'handleable'. They are more pit animals but they can be tamed pretty well, just times alot of time.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 21, 2011)

Pretty sure putting them on their back is not good for them.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 21, 2011)

It knocks them out.....


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 21, 2011)

snakemadness said:


> It knocks them out.....


Yeah, it messes with their breathing doesn't it.


----------



## Allybean (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh sheez.. thats not good! I didnt know that.. On second thoughts DONT put them on thier back!


----------



## hurcorh (Jul 22, 2011)

They have very limited muscle between their lungs and ribs and putting them on their back can make them pass out or go unconscious.


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 22, 2011)

Turbo & Kinky my Gippsland Water Dragons | Facebook i think ill just take my time with them ill try hand feeding the till they feel comfortable with my hands in their enclosure. thanks everyone for your help


----------



## timantula (Jul 22, 2011)

heres a wild eastern water dragon that has been somewhat tamed..‪Eastern Water Dragon‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 22, 2011)

timantula said:


> heres a wild eastern water dragon that has been somewhat tamed..‪Eastern Water Dragon‬&rlm; - YouTube


thats cool is that you?? ive seen that vid a few times.


----------



## timantula (Jul 22, 2011)

haydenvic said:


> thats cool is that you?? ive seen that vid a few times.


no its not me, but i do wish my ewd was that tame, mine sounds like yours and ive been trying to tame him for about 6 months now, hes getting better but its taking a long time...


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah mine will be a bit harder as i have 2 gippys so if one freaks out the other does as well. if i cant tame mine ill still love them they are awesome to watch specially when i put a moth in they go crazy jumping all over the place trying to catch it


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 22, 2011)

With most lizards, handling them when they don't want to be handled makes them wilder rather than tamer. The best way to tame them is to encourage them slowly, using food, as that guy in the video has done with a wild dragon. It takes patience and time.


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 22, 2011)

crocdoc said:


> With most lizards, handling them when they don't want to be handled makes them wilder rather than tamer. The best way to tame them is to encourage them slowly, using food, as that guy in the video has done with a wild dragon. It takes patience and time.


 yeah ill just take my time with them i can handle them they just dont like it if i have them for anymore then 5 mins


----------

